# Westwold Steam Engine Show



## rub (Oct 26, 2011)

Hired to cover a steam engine show in Westwold BC. The customer is a 22 year old, who is 80 at heart .  He didnt really know what he wanted so i shot what I liked.  Lotsa old farts, cool machines, and friendly people.

C&C is welcomed!

Thanks, Kristal
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice.  #5 & #6 really stand out for me, well done.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bennielou (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool.  I love the old dudes in the chairs.  Priceless!


----------



## GarethFosse (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the composition in #6
Wanna stop the old man on the left in #4 from sliding out the image


----------

